# overdrive: returning an audiobook early



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

I inadvertently borrowed an audiobook when I thought it was a Kindle file. Now I'm in the 21 day penalty box and it's taking up one of my borrowed slots. Is downloading an overdrive app (I don't want to do this) the only way to return it early?

I did call the library and talked with someone who's going to try and get it off too from her end.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

H7Py49 said:


> I inadvertently borrowed an audiobook when I thought it was a Kindle file. Now I'm in the 21 day penalty box and it's taking up one of my borrowed slots. Is downloading an overdrive app (I don't want to do this) the only way to return it early?
> 
> I did call the library and talked with someone who's going to try and get it off too from her end.


I don't do audiobooks, but with regular kindle books borrowed from the library, it's easy to return them through Manage Your Content and Devices. I would guess there's a similar option for audiobooks. click the button with three dots and see what the options are.


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I don't do audiobooks, but with regular kindle books borrowed from the library, it's easy to return them through Manage Your Content and Devices. I would guess there's a similar option for audiobooks. click the button with three dots and see what the options are.


Forgot to mention, it does not show up on Amazon's Manage Your Content and Devices.


----------



## John F (May 19, 2014)

I've borrowed a few audiobooks from Overdrive via my local library and as far as I can see, there's no way to "return" them before the due date.


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

John F said:


> I've borrowed a few audiobooks from Overdrive via my local library and as far as I can see, there's no way to "return" them before the due date.


That's what I was afraid of. Live and learn - 16 days to go. Good thing I'm not near my limit, as I've found it doesn't matter due to usb transfer and paring down the list by returning early.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

You can return some titles through the OverDrive app. The audiobook needs to be 1st downloaded to your OverDrive app, then select the tile & click the delete button on the top toolbar.

If the book is returnable you'll see three options... Return/Delete, Delete or Cancel. Clicking the Return/Delete button will return it to the library as well as deleting it from your overdrive app. If that Return/Delete button is not available then the book isn't returnable.


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

cagnes said:


> You can return some titles through the OverDrive app. The audiobook needs to be 1st downloaded to your OverDrive app, then select the tile & click the delete button on the top toolbar.
> 
> If the book is returnable you'll see three options... Return/Delete, Delete or Cancel. Clicking the Return/Delete button will return it to the library as well as deleting it from your overdrive app. If that Return/Delete button is not available then the book isn't returnable.


For windows 7, pls post a link to which app. Last I checked there were several - tried one and it didn't work.

edit: reading your post again, it probably didn't work because I did not download it using that app. never mind.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I think she meant the app on your phone, not on your PC.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

It's on my computer, but I guess maybe it's software rather than an app? I downloaded it from my library's site in order to download the audiobooks & then transfer them to my ipod.

When I borrow an audiobook an .odm file downloads to my computer, when I click the file it opens that ovedrrive program & downloads the book in that program.... that's where I'm able to return the audiobooks.

Overdrive app.... this is what the link from my library takes me to. I downloaded the Windows desktop version, but that was over a year ago so I don't know how it differs to the version on my pc.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Ah, okay. I've been using my phone to listen for so long I forgot about the Overdrive Media Console application. Or maybe it was "app" that threw me because I do use OMC to download audiobooks, especially in the summer with all the free audiobooks from the YASync program. But I always move them over to iTunes.


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

Can an EPUB eBook, or Overdrive Read book be loaded and read on a Kindle (from the library)?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

H7Py49 said:


> Can an EPUB eBook, or Overdrive Read book be loaded and read on a Kindle (from the library)?


No. Not without converting it to .mobi format which you probably can't do since a library book is going to have DRM.

OR

Yes, if you're willing to flaunt the ToS and disable the library book's DRM so you can convert it to .mobi format.


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

^ Ah ok, I'll just get the hardcover, nbd.


----------

